# Agility Q & 1st place



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi earned her first Q and a first place in our first ever agility trial. Granted it was a level 1 course but I’m still pretty excited since it was our first time. Way to go girlie dog!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wonderful! Hey- there's NO shame in Level 1! I found Level 1 & 2 to be significantly harder than higher levels, and I've heard plenty of other say the same. GREAT work and congrats!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Congrats*

That is awesome. He looks happy & proud.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations! She sure is a beautiful dog


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Everyone must start somewhere and Level 1 is it. Agility is not easy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mahhi22 said:


> Rumi earned her first Q and a first place in our first ever agility trial. Granted it was a level 1 course but I’m still pretty excited since it was our first time. Way to go girlie dog!!


What are you talking about 'granted it was a level 1 course'. You both did FANTASTIC! There are dogs/handlers that never even get to a level they can enter a trial let alone get a 1st place ribbon!

Onwards and upwards!

You going to the AKC Nationals this year? Any GSD at any level! Can be your first AKC trial ever! Just outside of Philly! So close to you (not?)

http://gsdca.org/events/national-information/2013-schedules


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, next time we want VIDEOS of the run!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the congrats. It was a fun time! 

MRL- videos may be coming. Our trainer took one of our winning run. She had a nice video camera that she bought for shooting in low light conditions @ trials. She hasn't figured out how to send yet.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations, and what a beautiful dog you have!!

I would _love_ to do agility someday. It just looks like so much fun.


----------

